# New Polar Exploration Vessel - Boaty McBoatface - merged threads



## Lewis (Mar 2, 2008)

A new Polar Exploration Vessel is being built to replace RRS James Clark Ross and RRS Ernest Shackleton.
The public are being asked to name the ship. Any ideas?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35825264


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I have no suggestion for a name but that is a very nice looking research vessel.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Sir Edmund Hillary.
First man to reach the South Pole overland, since Robert Scott. And a thorough gentleman.
Cheers Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Suggestions for a name will no doubt be unlimited in number.

Endurance is obviously a likely one.

What about James Caird - as a reminder of endurance and all of the other epic characteristics of Shackleton's return passage to South Georgia?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

James Cook


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Sir Edmund Hilary....

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

slick said:


> All,
> Sir Edmund Hilary....
> 
> Yours aye,
> ...


That is two of us for Hillary. Not that it matters to the final choice (Jester)
Cheers Bob


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

I propose a little known Irish man Tom Crean .He earned Three Polar Medals. Was in the open boat that made the 1,500 km,(800 miles) journey to get help for the stranded Endurance crew.He received the Albert Medal for lifesaving on the Scott voyage after walking 56km solo to save the life of Edward Evans Died in Kerry 1938. Give him a vote my fellow seafarers.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I proposed Tom Crean also, visited his pub and tomb in Annascaul last month, nice drive out from Killarney.


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Henry Chippy McNish . Recognition at last.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Keltic Star said:


> I have no suggestion for a name but that is a very nice looking research vessel.


Pity she does not have an ice reamer like Kigoriak ; makes going astern in ice very easy as there is no ice friction on the hull . Derek
ps Kigoriak is still going strong ; now under Russian flag and called Tilagi .


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> Pity she does not have an ice reamer like Kigoriak ; makes going astern in ice very easy as there is no ice friction on the hull . Derek
> ps Kigoriak is still going strong ; now under Russian flag and called Tilagi .


Wow, she's 36 years old and it seems like only yesterday when she did sea trials and I think you are still the only one who has managed to build a ship in Canada on time and on budget.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Keltic Star said:


> Wow, she's 36 years old and it seems like only yesterday when she did sea trials and I think you are still the only one who has managed to build a ship in Canada on time and on budget.


Thanks Bob ; the hull would not be a problem as the Bow was 2 inch eh36 steel and the remainer of the Hull 1 inch plus eh36 steel . Plus all the equipment was off the shelf stuff and easily obtained if necessary . Design and Build ; hand over was 9 months 15 days .
You can find her under Kigoriak on ship tracker . Last time I looked a week ago she was in the Barents Sea . Cheers Derek
ps Getting a nice belt of snow up here tomorrow 30 cms . Hope it is the last .


----------



## bobnightingale1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tom Crean gets my vote.
Truly heroic man.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Mersey explorer just a little recognition for the great history of our rivers heritage and contribution by its seafarers and ship builders.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Boaty McBoatface is leading the public vote, FFS!


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

*Boaty McBoatface*

I can just imagine it in the days of Portishead Radio;

"Gxxx, Come in with your ship's name and position."

"Boaty McBoatface, 200 miles south of South Orkney Islands."

Then again, could have been fun!

73's

Clive


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Heard this on radio this morning,apparently a Facebook ation....'nuff said!
Prefer the David Attenborough name

geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Mjroots said:


> Boaty McBoatface is leading the public vote, FFS!


Frankly what do you expect from a Facebook poll.

geoff


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I suppose I'm a traditionalist when it comes to scientific vessels, I kind of like 'Endeavour,' 'Discovery' or perhaps 'Beagle,' 'Shackleton,' 'Darwin' or for sure 'Attenborough' who for half a century or more has captured our imaginations about wild life.

Boaty McBoatface ! ... if that wins it ... BLOOD WILL FLOW. [=P]


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Call it Boaty McBoatface and children all over the country will have their interest aroused.
It could be the best thing for the profile of the research programme.
Already today it has been on every news broadcast.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

A fair point. (But I'm still in serious 'cringe' mode.) (EEK)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Erimus said:


> Frankly what do you expect from a Facebook poll.
> 
> geoff


SIR SIMON COWELL?


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

I suggest Edmond Halley, Astronomer Royal,Explorer,Metreologists,Navigator.


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Radio 2 this afternoon reminded listeners that she was a ship and not a boat. They then went on to suggest Shippy McShipface...

It was bad enough when I was on ACT8 It used to amuse the Germans though...

73's 

Clive


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> SIR SIMON COWELL?


Tony....how low can you go!

geoff


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> Thanks Bob ; the hull would not be a problem as the Bow was 2 inch eh36 steel and the remainer of the Hull 1 inch plus eh36 steel . Plus all the equipment was off the shelf stuff and easily obtained if necessary . Design and Build ; hand over was 9 months 15 days .
> You can find her under Kigoriak on ship tracker . Last time I looked a week ago she was in the Barents Sea . Cheers Derek
> ps *Getting a nice belt of snow up here tomorrow 30 cms . Hope it is the last *.


Sorry, but for my son's sake, I hope it isn't the last for you as he operates a snow plowing biz in Quispam in the winter months. B\)


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Titus Oates.

Doubt if today's generation knows who he is, though.

Roy.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*New Polar Exploration Vessel*

Roald Ernest Scott


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

duquesa said:


> Roald Ernest Scott


Perm any one from three eh?

geoff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

What about " British Explorer" , show the flag as far from home as you could ever go, give us down under a chance to recall the Empire might.

Bob


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Ancient-Mariner said:


> Radio 2 this afternoon reminded listeners that she was a ship and not a boat. They then went on to suggest Shippy McShipface...
> 
> It was bad enough when I was on ACT8 It used to amuse the Germans though...
> 
> ...


Kent Lines H1060 and H1070 confused the Japanese.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Chris Isaac said:


> Call it Boaty McBoatface and children all over the country will have their interest aroused.
> It could be the best thing for the profile of the research programme.
> Already today it has been on every news broadcast.



You have a good point here, Chris. They could name one of the tenders Boaty McBoatface, paint a face on the bows, and create a character for young children to follow on Twitter and Facebook. All a bit "comic book" for more serious tastes perhaps, but if it gets kids really interested in the sciences, and they learn more about our planet, then that can only be a good thing. Who knows, maybe they will take on board the bare facts and make up their own minds about our environment, instead of swallowing the scare stories and propaganda.

Roy.

Roy.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I found it depressing in the extreme to see _Boaty McBoatface_ on Look North last night. Talk about "dumbing down," the rest of the World has nothing on us, when it comes to turning our maritime heritage into a World "laughing stock.(Cloud)
Bob


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

funnelstays said:


> Kent Lines H1060 and H1070 confused the Japanese.


We (BSC) chartered H1070 a few times and nobody would believe that was the real name..someone in South Wales went down to vessel to photograph her so that everyone would know it was....

geoff


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Saw a dinghy on the Clyde:

'Little Tiff'
Tender to 'Major Conflict'


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

In 1974, a British entrant in the One Ton Cup International yacht racing series was called "FRED".

It was an acronym for "F***ing Ridiculous Economic Disaster."

Roy.


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

*Name*

I suggest Tom Crean


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

> "F***ing Ridiculous Economic Disaster."


So, she'd been named by his wife, then?


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Here in Canada, BC Ferries ( the system everyone loves to hate) last year made the same poor decision to ask the public to suggest the names of three new vessels being built in Poland ( instead of BC) http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/05/20/bc-ferries-name-contest_n_7339454.html

Actually the ships ended up with quite nice names - Salish Eagle, Orca & Raven


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I suppose it had to happen:
http://www.shotdeadinthehead.com/rs...e=emailCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=


----------

